# Black line on toe nails!



## parisGreenDay (Jan 5, 2014)

Here is another picture


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Just pigment, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Perfectly normal, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## parisGreenDay (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, thanks guys!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Normal*

Normal-would love to see a picture of her!


----------



## parisGreenDay (Jan 5, 2014)

Here is my baby girl when we went to California! Sorry it's sideways


----------



## parisGreenDay (Jan 5, 2014)

Here is another one! Oh dang it turned out sideways too!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Beautiful! She looks a bit like my girl.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

She is beautiful what is her name?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your girl is beautiful!


----------



## parisGreenDay (Jan 5, 2014)

Bwilson said:


> She is beautiful what is her name?


Thank you! Her name is Buttermilk! But she also answers to "beautiful" and "puppy"


----------



## parisGreenDay (Jan 5, 2014)

Jennifer1 said:


> Beautiful! She looks a bit like my girl.


Awww how old is your girl?


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Brewer had some black nails, some white ones, and a couple with stripes. It was rather interesting!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

She sure is pretty! One of my girls had some striped nails along with black and white as well.


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

Flynn came home at 7 weeks with totally white nails. Since then most of them developed a black stripe that actually spread across the nail to varying degrees so some are almost totally white with just a thin black stripe while others are almost totally black. Would have made trimming his nails much easier if they had stayed white but oh well!


----------



## parisGreenDay (Jan 5, 2014)

Flynn'sMommy said:


> Flynn came home at 7 weeks with totally white nails. Since then most of them developed a black stripe that actually spread across the nail to varying degrees so some are almost totally white with just a thin black stripe while others are almost totally black. Would have made trimming his nails much easier if they had stayed white but oh well!


Thanks! The stripes on her toes are actually becoming like jet black, just in a few days! Is your little guys toenails jet black?


----------



## tennessee_rose (Apr 7, 2014)

Omg what a beautiful dog!! She's gorgeous


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

She is beautiful. And I love her name. It's as adorable as she is.


----------

